# The Grey Area



## My Freemasonry (Jul 7, 2015)

Since everybody else is all gaga about some kind of proposed TV series about Freemasons that’s been going around lately, I figured I’d try my own hand at marketing a Freemason-themed movie based on the idea of a script from a book I haven’t written, for which I got the idea by lurking at fanfic […]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Continue reading...


----------



## Bro. Allen (Jul 8, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Is it April 1st already?
> 
> Have you considered who would want to read such a story?



I'd sure as heck read it!  Darn straight I would.


----------



## coachn (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Coach - is that the title of your new Masonic talk?  -  LOL


----------



## coachn (Jul 8, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Coach - is that the title of your new Masonic talk?  -  LOL


Don't give me any ideas...


----------



## Archangel Raised (Jul 19, 2015)

. . .you made me chuckle!


----------

